# Anyone tried a 512gb card in Vantrue N2 pro ?



## Wakefield (Nov 2, 2017)

I got the 256gb card working after the firmware update .. but has anyone tried a 512gb card in Vantrue N2 pro ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes, and maybe 2 or 3 percent of the files get corrupted and won’t play.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wakefield said:


> I got the 256gb card working after the firmware update .. but has anyone tried a 512gb card in Vantrue N2 pro ?


Cannot do loop recording with a 512Gb card! It will freeze the dashcam!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Wakefield said:


> I got the 256gb card working after the firmware update .. but has anyone tried a 512gb card in Vantrue N2 pro ?


Never found the need to get mega storage since it's on a loop.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Never found the need to get mega storage since it's on a loop.


Both my incidents where I needed my dashcam footage came almost 2 weeks after the fact. If I just let the camera loop over I would have lost those files. I save my files to an external drive, this way I have them if I need them. The cameras that support higher recording time get the edge from me.


----------

